# Stock Coat, Plush Coat, or Long Coat?



## coloradogermanshepherds

What do you think?


----------



## Lucy Dog

Definitely a long coat.


----------



## MichaelE

Definitely.


----------



## Lucy Dog

The other one's a stock coat. Notice the difference in fur length behind the ears?


----------



## Bear GSD

I don't know if you are asking about all the puppies, but the first and last one appears to be a coatie! They're very cute! Is one of them yours?


----------



## wolfstraum

long stock ("plush") for sure.....no way to tell if true long coat (no undercoat) until it is older, but definitely not a stock coat

Lee


----------



## coloradogermanshepherds

Thanks everyone for your thoughts  No she is just a puppy in our litter. But I'm thinking about keeping her would love to see what she looks like when she gets older.


----------



## mego

beautiful long stock coat


----------



## coloradogermanshepherds

Here's a few more pictures. Actually I have two little girls that look like long coat's one is called blue-green and the other one is red. No real names yet.  but to me blue-green looks like a long coat and red Im just not 100%.
Whats a long stock coat? Is that a long coat with an undercoat?


----------



## Sunflowers

Aren't you supposed to already know this, if you're a breeder?


----------



## sitstay

Oh, I followed your link and fell in love with Red on the video! I adored how she toddled to who ever was filming. What a sweetie! 

I really must stop looking at puppy pictures! I need to make a decision with a clear head and that is impossible when I keep looking at puppy pictures!
Sheilah


----------



## mego

coloradogermanshepherds said:


> Here's a few more pictures. Actually I have two little girls that look like long coat's one is called blue-green and the other one is red. No real names yet.  but to me blue-green looks like a long coat and red Im just not 100%.
> Whats a long stock coat? Is that a long coat with an undercoat?


Yes a long stock coat is a long coat with an undercoat, aka like 90% of "long coat" gsds you see. The true long coat - one lacking an undercoat - is very rare to my knowledge.


----------



## coloradogermanshepherds

Sunflowers said:


> Aren't you supposed to already know this, if you're a breeder?


I have never had a long coat in a litter before. I have seen my friends that are breeders have long coats in their litters but they don't look quite the same. We show and compete with our dogs. Our friend and trainer ( 30 years of showing and training GSD's) who's wife is in SV judge was also not 100%. Asking questions and getting more information is what makes you an educated breeder. Intern can also help you better the breed. The more information you can gather from different sources the better you become every day. :hug:


----------



## Maxx

Promoting the 'long coat' is wrong, imho.


----------



## dwallant

coloradogermanshepherds said:


> What do you think?


Long, for sure!


----------



## GatorDog

Maxx said:


> Promoting the 'long coat' is wrong, imho.


Why? It's acceptable according to the breed standard. If you don't like it, thats your issue, but there's nothing "wrong" about it.


----------



## mehpenn

Definitely appear to be long stock coats to me. Are either parent/grandparents long coats?


----------

